# Where can I find legal mullet for cut bait???



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been to four bait shops in Galveston, five at Surfside, four at Sargent and mullet 7-11" are no where to be found. There are plenty of finger mullet but that is not what I'm looking for. Does anyone know of any bait shops that may have some?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Mullet over 12" are legal as long as you buy them and you are fishing from the beach/bank/pier/jetty.

From TPWD

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulat...water-fishing/saltwater-bag-and-length-limits

May not take from public waters, or possess on board a boat, mullet over 12 inches during October, November, December, and January. No limits apply during other months.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

That's nice to know. I just figured that it was illegal to have them in your possession no matter where you were. That's what I get for reading too much into things.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

the intention of the law is to protect mullet during there spawn from being harvested for there ROE. The purpose of the law is good, and I agree with it. But the way it is wrote and enforced does not represent the original intent of the law. I lobbied TPWD many years ago to change the law so a fishermen could be in possession of five(5) 12" mullet per person during the restricted limit season. 

They agreed with me, and knew the law was not intended to restrict bait fishermen. But because they did not have a study on mullet, and did not want to spend the money to study what effects the change would have on mullet during the spawn. My proposal was rejected.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Mullet over 12" are legal as long as you buy them and you are fishing from the beach/bank/pier/jetty.
> 
> From TPWD
> 
> ...


I also agree with your interpretation of the law. You should be able to possess mullet over 12" that were caught in private water or in public water before Oct. 1. However, I discussed this with a Galveston County Game Warden last week and he told me if he catches someone with a mullet over 12" he will write them a ticket even if they are not in a boat.

To answer the OP's question, Rusty Hook in West Galveston had 10"-11" mullet last week.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

scrambler said:


> I also agree with your interpretation of the law. You should be able to possess mullet over 12" that were caught in private water or in public water before Oct. 1. However, I discussed this with a Galveston County Game Warden last week and he told me if he catches someone with a mullet over 12" he will write them a ticket even if they are not in a boat.
> 
> To answer the OP's question, Rusty Hook in West Galveston had 10"-11" mullet last week.


Not all gamewardens are good at there job, and many are on power trips. You found both.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Not all gamewardens are good at there job, and many are on power trips. You found both.


He actually seemed like a nice guy, just ignorant of the law he is supposed to enforce. When I explained it to him, he said he didn't know it was worded that way and was going to check into it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

scrambler said:


> He actually seemed like a nice guy, just ignorant of the law he is supposed to enforce. When I explained it to him, he said he didn't know it was worded that way and was going to check into it.


Hope he does check into it, no reason to be harassing fishermen over mullet. Lot more pressing problems out there to worry about.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

I was down at the beach last weekend this came up with family and friend. When I left house mine were in zip lock no part was near 12".


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

If there over 12" then just cut them in half no law against that and I don't think Iv ever heard of a GW checking someone's livewell.


----------



## SuperScooter (Oct 27, 2012)

Cast net them from Brays Bayou in H-town.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Try sea pony bait in Winnie. They usually have large mulley and stingray for the kayakers and surf fisherman that go to McFaddin.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Good info guys. To answer the OP's question, you can buy them at any Asian fish market. They are a bit pricey though. :goldfish:


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I try to be as ethical as I can. I guess I am going to have to call TPWL


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Bluewater Bait Camp at Crystal had some about 8" 2 weeks ago. call and check #409-684-2248


----------

